# Bulking: EQ and Test versus Deca and Test - which and why?



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2013)

In honor of the start of Bulking Season, assume the same clean caloric surplus: which stack do you prefer for bulking and why?


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 8, 2013)

I rolled off tren/test due to the impact it had on my cardio and core temperature. Now im on deca/test and its very smooth and easy - highly recommended. I take caber 2x week for managing the deca (and formerly tren) - and its doing a very good job - no itching.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 8, 2013)

Test and deca

Never really hear of just test and eq being used...either deca and test, or deca and eq like the Arabic bbers do, or all 3 at the same time


----------



## Rage Strength (Sep 8, 2013)

Deca's the best route for most.. Eq is just a watered down version of test in most aspects besides the collagen synthesis properties and RBC. Other than that, eq is about half the strength of test. The way my logic is would be might as well just buy more test since they're about the same cost wise. Deca has a totally different molecular structure from test and seems to add more overall mass.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 8, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Deca's the best route for most.. Eq is just a watered down version of test in most aspects besides the collagen synthesis properties and RBC. Other than that, eq is about half the strength of test. The way my logic is would be might as well just buy more test since they're about the same cost wise. Deca has a totally different molecular structure from test and seems to add more overall mass.



I'd like to hear what GetSome has to say about this.

I've seen a few guys bulk on Test/EQ
Some decent gains with a granite like look.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 8, 2013)

For me NPP (deca) and test.  But, to be honest I don't know very much about EQ.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 8, 2013)

you can bulk on both of them if your diet is for bulking..I had a great bulk on deca dbol


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 9, 2013)

Deca - more mass, harder recovery
EQ - more strength & vascularity

My next cycle will be 500 test + 500 EQ


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2013)

i liked EQ a lot.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Sep 9, 2013)

EQ helped me with a monstrous appetite and stamina like crazy. I'm low dosing NPP(200mg week) right now for joints and it seems like thats all its doing.


----------



## beasto (Sep 13, 2013)

I love EQ around 600mg's a week. Makes me eat more than a starving kid in India would in a buffet. And have always had good gains in size, strength as well as vascularity. Every third cycle I always like to run Dbol, EQ, Test E or Cyp.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 24, 2013)

I've tried eq twice.. and personally I think it's a huge waste of cash.. go with deca and test.. can't go wrong there. Its a classic.


----------



## hulksmash (Sep 25, 2013)

Dbolitarian said:


> I've tried eq twice.. and personally I think it's a huge waste of cash.. go with deca and test.. can't go wrong there. Its a classic.



+1...IMO (if youre a BBer) if you can't run EQ at a gram for extended periods, then it's a damn waste, a la primo

That's why EQ is the replacement for test in Arabic BBers


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 26, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> +1...IMO (if youre a BBer) if you can't run EQ at a gram for extended periods, then it's a damn waste, a la primo
> 
> That's why EQ is the replacement for test in Arabic BBers



So your saying run eq  at 1g a week for a period of time. Then its a good to go?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe I misread that but that's what I'm understanding?


----------



## HDH (Sep 26, 2013)

I usually run Deca with Test but after cutting some weight I'm going with EQ on this run. Probably add some Tren E as well.

Test- 500mg
EQ- 600mg 
Tren- 400mg

Deca makes me feel bloaty and I'm not gonna worry about Caber since I'm not mixing Deca and Tren on this run.

Looking forward to the vascularity as well.

They both work. Just depends on what goals you have or what look you are after.

HDH


----------

